

Haiku OS Action – From BeOS compatible to Desktop [video] - paulcarroty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3xZVT-Yd3k

======
david-given
Some years back, my father converted from Windows to Ubuntu, and was very
happy with it --- until the Great Unity Switch. (I believe his phrase was 'it
looks like a tinker toy'). I tried him on live CDs for a whole bunch of Linux
distributions, to see which ones he liked. Just for fun I added Haiku to the
list.

Yep, it was the one he liked best from the whole bunch, because it was fast,
simple, and the UI had a really low cognitive load. (If you move the Tracker
down the bottom of the screen it turns into a classic Win95-style task bar.)

Alas, right now it's too unstable to get useful work out of; wireless hardware
support is poor and the web browser's not really good enough yet. I'm hoping
there'll be a new release RSN, though. The current nightlies look pretty good
and there's a really nice package which makes installing and porting software
pretty easy.

------
miles
I was _just_ putting together a blog post on installing various "light" OSes
on a decades-old laptop (Dell Inspiron 1200); the tl;dr version is that Haiku
OS is by far the most performant, powerful, and just plain fun.

~~~
laumars
Please don't forget to submit your article on HN. It sounds an interesting
read

~~~
miles
Will do - thanks for the encouragement!

EDIT: My original comment should have said "decade-old" not "decades-old";
sadly, it can no longer be edited.

